# Wear Pattern - MVP



## KimH (30/7/14)

I have the Titanium Blue MVP and have started getting what looks like a thumb wear pattern just under the firing button. Have attached a pic, hope it's clear enough.
My nails are fairly long so I tend to rest my thumb just under the button while using the MVP.

Two questions:
Anyone else experienced this with either the Blue or Silver MVP?
Can anyone recommend a possible remedy/solution to 'polish' this out without causing further damage to the MVP?

Thanks
K


----------



## Metal Liz (30/7/14)

I had the 2 black ones and still have my other black one and didn't have any of this on them.

What you could look at is getting a wrap for it from @Hein510, they're cheap cheap and it protects against all bumps and scratches

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (30/7/14)

@Metal Liz. Does he sell cana wraps also?


----------



## KimH (30/7/14)

@Arctus also has the black and his is fine.
I agree, it must be the finish on the TB - it's really pretty, but like most pretty things - it's all on the surface 

Thanks Lizzie, will check out his website and see if I can find me a bright orange one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (30/7/14)

not sure @VapeSnow, send him an inbox msg - he probs will have some


----------



## VapeSnow (30/7/14)

How do i find him on the forum?


----------



## Metal Liz (30/7/14)

VapeSnow said:


> How do i find him on the forum?


 
Hey @Hein510 could you please lend an assisting hand here and help out a fellow vaper with a wrap for his Cana?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (30/7/14)

KimH said:


> I have the Titanium Blue MVP and have started getting what looks like a thumb wear pattern just under the firing button. Have attached a pic, hope it's clear enough.
> My nails are fairly long so I tend to rest my thumb just under the button while using the MVP.
> 
> Two questions:
> ...


 
Alternative to what everybody suggested; remove "wear patter" by polishing it out with a soft compound, i.e Brasso or Silvo, clean up and put a thin layer of clear nail varnish over that particular area.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow (30/7/14)

Thx Liz. Wanted to send him a pm. But that can work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (30/7/14)

Wow @johan, nice tip with the nail varnish


----------



## KimH (30/7/14)

johan said:


> Alternative to what everybody suggested; remove "wear patter" by polishing it out with a soft compound, i.e Brasso or Silvo, clean up and put a thin layer of clear nail varnish over that particular area.


 
Thanks Oom Johan - I will give that a try first..... wonder if Maguiars will work? *joking*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (30/7/14)

KimH said:


> Thanks Oom Johan - I will give that a try first..... wonder if Maguiars will work? *joking*


 
 LOL, off topic, why this "Oom" I'm most probably 10 years younger than you?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (30/7/14)

johan said:


> LOL, off topic, why this "Oom" I'm most probably 10 years younger than you?



Hahahaha mmmmmmm sure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KimH (30/7/14)

johan said:


> LOL, off topic, why this "Oom" I'm most probably 10 years younger than you?


 
You can't only be 11??!!
Seriously though -  I think I've seen other forumites using the term - my most humblest of apologies

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Agent X (17/8/14)

i think its just the colour you have, ive gt the black one without any marks, but i recently put a carbon fibre wrap on it, it looks awesome


----------



## BumbleBee (17/8/14)

This could also be that your skin has a high acid content, I've noticed this with my gear too, when I was done with them none of my ce4 clearos had any chrome left on them and the metal buttons and their trimmings on my SVD are down to the brass after only 3 months of use.


----------



## KimH (17/8/14)

@BumbleBee - that seems the most plausible of all. 

No amount of cleaning has made a lick of difference, wrapping is the route I will be taking on this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (17/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> This could also be that your skin has a high acid content, I've noticed this with my gear too, when I was done with them none of my ce4 clearos had any chrome left on them and the metal buttons and their trimmings on my SVD are down to the brass after only 3 months of use.



This is natural behaviour for the SVD mine rubbed off after about a month  
As if the light saber was not bad enough it now has gold decorations... lol


----------



## BumbleBee (17/8/14)

MarkK said:


> This is natural behaviour for the SVD mine rubbed off after about a month
> As if the light saber was not bad enough it now has gold decorations... lol


I kinda like the bare brass look, I think it suits the style of the SVD and gives it a more 'rust'ic look  
Now to give the rest of the mod the same look...


----------



## 360twin (17/8/14)

@BumbleBee I think you're correct about skin acidity, I don't have this and mine still looks new. Granted, my current one is not quite 2 months old, but my previous one still looked good after 3 months usage. Disappointing to know that the buttons & surrounds aren't s/steel, but I agree that wear due to usage can add to the appeal - I've seen some 'distressed' Mechs that look amazing and would improve with age.

@KimH I think the best solution would be a wrap - the variety that I've seen on-line (Jwraps as an eg.) are amazing, just don't know where to get them locally. A mate's silver MVP has some fine scratches and nicks, this would solve his problem too. And I understand that they are fairly easy to remove, so you can change them to suit your mood/outfit/whatever.


----------



## Alex (17/8/14)

Methinks someone should create a Bare MVP thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/8/14)

360twin said:


> @BumbleBee I think you're correct about skin acidity, I don't have this and mine still looks new. Granted, my current one is not quite 2 months old, but my previous one still looked good after 3 months usage. Disappointing to know that the buttons & surrounds aren't s/steel, but I agree that wear due to usage can add to the appeal - I've seen some 'distressed' Mechs that look amazing and would improve with age.
> 
> @KimH I think the best solution would be a wrap - the variety that I've seen on-line (Jwraps as an eg.) are amazing, just don't know where to get them locally. A mate's silver MVP has some fine scratches and nicks, this would solve his problem too. And I understand that they are fairly easy to remove, so you can change them to suit your mood/outfit/whatever.


@Hein510 had precut wraps at one stage maybe get into contact with him.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KimH (18/8/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> @Hein510 had precut wraps at one stage maybe get into contact with him.


I have tried to make contact through his website.... no response from him yet


----------



## Die Kriek (20/8/14)

Alex said:


> Methinks someone should create a Bare MVP thread


I was just about to Google that, but stopped myself just in time, that can get NSFW very fast

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (20/8/14)

almost caught out... Sneaky sneaky!


----------



## KimH (1/9/14)

Sporting a brand new outfit

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## 360twin (1/9/14)

@KimH Where did you get it? Looks cool!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KimH (1/9/14)

@360twin - thanks 
I was doing training at my Maitland supplier last week and Kash pulled a stack of these out for me to look at.
Not sure what they retail them for though - can find out for you if you want?


----------



## 360twin (1/9/14)

@KimH Thanks - looks like my mate may have sold his (again), but it's useful to know. I couldn't find anything on this forum about them.


----------



## DoubleD (2/9/14)

Would be awesome to get a template


----------



## 360twin (2/9/14)

@DoubleD Here's a template

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## hyphen (3/9/14)

I NEED THIS ONE IN MY LIFE ! !!! !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (8/9/14)

Printed the template off to check. Seems a bit short for my MVP. Is there a size difference between v1 and v2?


----------



## DoubleD (8/9/14)

360twin said:


> @DoubleD Here's a template


Ag awesome bra, thank you


----------



## 360twin (8/9/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Printed the template off to check. Seems a bit short for my MVP. Is there a size difference between v1 and v2?


 
Not that I am aware of. I got it from this UK site, but haven't checked it as I don't have an MVP. There is also this one I found later. Both say that they are a perfect fit -?


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (8/9/14)

Been looking around the interwebs and they seem to be the same size and wraps are interchangeable between the 2. 

Checked my printer setup... Herein lies the problem! Was set to fit page and not actual size. 
Reprint is perfect fit. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

